# '85 rebuild



## rebelchile (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have a '85 720 5 speed that I bought with 12,000 miles in '86. Now shes got 300,000 on her. Here is my question. The body is in pretty darned good shape except for the battery tray area and in front of it. I had floor panels put in it 3 yrs ago. The tranny has a distinct whine in 5th gear, the transfer case is fine, but the motor is tired and needs a complete rebuild. Is this truck worth the bucks to bring it back up again????


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

If the body is in good shape, that can be a tough question. 

Is it a daily driver,,,,,what are you using the truck for now?


----------

